# 13 rev supremes



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i tried looking up cragars, but they only made 14's...what brand makes the 13" reverse supremes???

and if anyone knows anybody selling some (g-body pattern) send them my way please...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

ASTRO SUPREMES AND THEY COME IN 13 AND 14. GOOD LUCK FINDING OG SUPREMES THOUGH. YOU'LL HAVE A BETTER CHANCE GETTING AFTERMARKETS. TRY PETEPAULSEN.COM I HAVE A SET OF OG 13 SUPREMES BUT NOT SURE IF IM GONNA PART WITH THEM YET


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i don't care if they aren't original, i want them for my daily...im tired of everyone here on wires...so i want to be differant, original and old school about it!!!


thanks for the info man..i really appreciate it!!!


----------



## elda (Feb 27, 2006)

thats my car with 14inch tru spoke on 560s if you want to be dif go with something like that.


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elda_@Nov 17 2006, 11:50 PM~6593182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

thats nice man, but i want to go with these...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

YOU LOOK UP THAT PETE PAULSEN WEBSITE YET?


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon (May 30, 2006)

http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...15&autoview=sku


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

DAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYHEM thats nice, trying to find a set like that is virtually impossible  




> _Originally posted by elda_@Nov 18 2006, 07:50 AM~6593182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

back in the mid 90s they were 80 bucks each.


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 18 2006, 08:29 PM~6596505
> *back in the mid 90s they were 80 bucks each.
> *


I remember that too. Now..........good luck.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

back in the day early 70s, the photos Ive seen, look like they were rollin Supreme 14s or even 15s.
Did they roll 13s back then? That Gypsy Rose looks like it could even be 15s?

keen on swapping out my wires as well for my 64 for a change


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 19 2006, 12:07 AM~6597433
> *back in the day early 70s,  the photos Ive seen,  look like they were rollin Supreme 14s or even 15s.
> Did they roll 13s back then?  That Gypsy Rose looks like it could even be 15s?
> 
> ...



gypsy rose had cragars on it


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

A.)

13 X 7
3 1/2"
5-4.5 / 5-4.75 / 5-5

B.)

13 X 7R
1 7/8"
5-4.5 / 5-4.75 / 5-5

I'll try to dig up pics of my Regal on Supremes, when I jumped of the little rock of Hawaii for school, I sold them to a homie. Which is the correct offset for the g body, is it "B"?


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I'll lock in with "B" final answer, show me the money!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 19 2006, 12:13 AM~6597445
> *gypsy rose had cragars on it
> *


ok cool, but what size where they?


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Roberts Tire and Wheel


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elda_@Nov 18 2006, 06:50 AM~6593182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

badd ass


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 18 2006, 03:09 AM~6593403
> *YOU LOOK UP THAT PETE PAULSEN WEBSITE YET?
> *


your the man, thanks!!! i though they were harder to get...ive been lied to!!!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Dec 14 2006, 07:21 AM~6758195
> *your the man, thanks!!!  i though they were harder to get...ive been lied to!!!
> *




they are since they stopped making the reversed 13s


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

delete


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 16 2006, 12:31 AM~6578695
> *ASTRO SUPREMES AND THEY COME IN 13 AND 14. GOOD LUCK FINDING OG SUPREMES THOUGH. YOU'LL HAVE A BETTER CHANCE GETTING AFTERMARKETS. TRY PETEPAULSEN.COM I HAVE A SET OF OG 13 SUPREMES BUT NOT SURE IF IM GONNA PART WITH THEM YET
> *


Dude they still make them! Just look at this ad in the new lrm!!!


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

if i remeber correctly us wheel has them also


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Dec 16 2006, 07:49 AM~6770234
> *Dude they still make them! Just look at this ad in the new lrm!!!
> 
> 
> ...



wow im gonna have to check on that. i know some of the rims are welded different and some crack faster than others. but that would be nice if these are a good quality wheel


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

can someone post pics of the difference between 13's and 14's on a 64.
I want to see how much difference there is before i buy.
cheers


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 16 2006, 06:41 PM~6772249
> *wow im gonna have to check on that. i know some of the rims are welded different and some crack faster than others. but that would be nice if these are a good quality wheel
> *



A guy i know had some 13" supremes on his 77 town car. They cracked out and lost air. Toooooooo much weight. They cracked where the "star" welded to the rims.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Snoopjonnyjon_@Nov 18 2006, 07:00 PM~6595836
> *http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...15&autoview=sku
> *


those aint OG cragar's.. something smells fishy about the pic too. hmmm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i had whole thread about it.. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=335511&hl=


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 11 2007, 04:21 AM~7881400
> *can someone post pics of the difference between 13's and 14's on a 64.
> I want to see how much difference there is before i buy.
> cheers
> *


14's on a lac










13's on a regal










13's


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 11 2007, 02:21 AM~7881400
> *can someone post pics of the difference between 13's and 14's on a 64.
> I want to see how much difference there is before i buy.
> cheers
> *



check in post your rides therese a thread post rides in supremes plenty of pics


----------



## Solano Romeo (Feb 25, 2007)

http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb27/ro...998_069_069.jpg


----------



## Solano Romeo (Feb 25, 2007)

13x7 all day all night !


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Solano Romeo_@May 14 2007, 01:29 AM~7897921
> *http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb27/ro...998_069_069.jpg
> *


----------



## Solano Romeo (Feb 25, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

no problem.. looks clean.. didn't think i'd like that kinda color.but seems to work with the body lines.


----------



## lazy14 (Sep 3, 2006)

i got 13 7s on my cutty n it looks better with supremes than wires ill upload a pic when i figure this out :biggrin:


----------



## Solano Romeo (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 07:55 AM~7898708
> *no problem..  looks clean..  didn't think i'd like that kinda color.but seems to work with the body lines.
> *


 thats the og lime green paint not to many can run that color :biggrin: but it works on this 1 with the :worship: 13x7


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Solano Romeo_@May 14 2007, 11:38 AM~7899566
> *thats the og lime green paint not to many can run that color  :biggrin:  but it works on this 1 with the :worship: 13x7
> *


definately only a color a few body styles can pull off.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

that ride looks dope, im liking the 13s and the colour, i need to see a 64 with them, i think they might look too small


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 14 2007, 04:30 PM~7901193
> *that ride looks dope,  im liking the 13s and the colour,  i need to see a 64 with them,  i think they might look too small
> *


never too smalll :biggrin: mine i just got.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 14 2007, 03:30 PM~7901193
> *that ride looks dope,  im liking the 13s and the colour,  i need to see a 64 with them,  i think they might look too small
> *


what...its just like 13" wires...the size doesn't change!!!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 15 2007, 05:32 AM~7906628
> *what...its just like 13" wires...the size doesn't change!!!
> *


I was wondering that the proportions might not be right with the 13 ,supremes not the actual size.
They look pretty good on that wagon, anyone got pics of a 2 door with 13s?

Thanks LincolnJames that looks smooth


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 16 2007, 03:59 AM~7913881
> *I was wondering that the proportions might not be right with the 13 ,supremes not the actual size.
> They look pretty good on that wagon,  anyone got pics of a 2 door with 13s?
> 
> ...


oh, ok!!!


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 16 2007, 01:56 PM~7916796
> *oh, ok!!!
> *


Still looking for supremes??I found sum 13's on craigslist for 450 w/w whitewalls,sux cause I couldnt get them!!!! :angry:


----------



## lazy14 (Sep 3, 2006)

i got mine for 200 if i could figure out how to upload a pic i would sorry black 85 cutlass with 13x7 reversed supremes  http://www.layitlow.cc/images/008/2my cutty.jpg


----------



## LilCripples (Nov 16, 2006)

Anybody on here selling a set of 13x7 Astro Supremes with whitewall tires? I need a set so if anyone has some and are willing to sell them pm me. Thanks


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 16 2007, 09:59 AM~7913881
> *I was wondering that the proportions might not be right with the 13 ,supremes not the actual size.
> They look pretty good on that wagon,  anyone got pics of a 2 door with 13s?
> 
> ...




:uh: jesus...........just get the 13s


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 27 2007, 01:41 PM~7988282
> *: jesus...........just get the 13s
> *



take it easy bro. i only ask coz ive never seen it done before.
If i lived in the states i would just buy them because they are cheap, but i dont so its a lot more expensive so im asking before i choose.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

TTT

photos of 64s with 13 supremes please.

Its gonna cost me about 900 to get them to where i live so i wanna see if they look as good i think they will


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Dec 16 2006, 08:49 AM~6770234
> *Dude they still make them! Just look at this ad in the new lrm!!!
> 
> 
> ...



is this guy taking the piss?
that ad looks as old as hell
i googled Astro Enterprises in Gardena and came up empty
if it was true can you still get the spinner supremes?

haha, just read the ad properly, tshirts for 2 dollars..............sounds pretty old to me

still, anyone know about the spinners?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

does anyone know about these knockoff? supremes in the pic above? :uh: 
must be someone out there  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 3 2008, 12:33 AM~10565299
> *does anyone know about these knockoff? supremes in the pic above?  :uh:
> must be someone out there    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YUP I KNOW WHERE THERES 2 SETS 1 GOLD 1 CHROME. THERE BOTH GONNA BE MINE TOO


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

OG astro 13's and shaved whites on the project Deuce....


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 3 2008, 12:36 AM~10565303
> *YUP I KNOW WHERE THERES 2 SETS 1 GOLD 1 CHROME. THERE BOTH GONNA BE MINE TOO
> *



where you get em? :cheesy: 
are they really like the ones in the picture?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

think the original question was answered..but just FYI AWC makes the 13" reverse replica wheel..

http://www.alliedwheel.com/series_67.html


----------



## Rivi Roller (Dec 24, 2007)

peter paulsen cost me like 760 shipped for reverse 13s to canada


----------



## ReyRey (Jan 7, 2007)

i have some 13s rev. on my regal,, but one is cracked and each one has some kind of leak. i've got tubes in them. good thing its not a daily driver. when i bought them they were still ok though. i picked them up from some old white dude for 100 bucks at the autorama swapmeet w/ tires.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

anyone know which brand make stronger supremes?

pete paulson or allied wheel?

goin on a 64 :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

supremes and any chrome 5 spoke wheels should make a comeback. wires on every cars makes lowriders look very stuborn to other car drivers.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

MY RIDE ON SUPREMES


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

http://www.gokartsupply.com/astro.htm

they got even more gangster sizes now


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

my elco


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 19 2006, 11:00 AM~6599176
> *A.)
> 
> 13 X 7
> ...



Sorry for the delay, almost two years later, I dug up the picture that was taken over looking Diamond Head Crater in Hawaii where my love for lowriding began. Here you go. This is a throw back flick circa 93-94. Back in the day when I was young, I'm not a kid anymore, but somedays I just wish I was a kid again, you member that song?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 26 2008, 09:46 PM~11447356
> *http://www.gokartsupply.com/astro.htm
> 
> they got even more gangster sizes now
> *


yeah they 6's..but I keep em clean.


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

i got these :biggrin:


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

there og 13s homie :biggrin:


----------



## prohopper8 (Oct 5, 2006)

i got 2 sets on my rides but i want another for my 64ss how much or if you want switches? let me know


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

what u got homie?


----------



## prohopper8 (Oct 5, 2006)

all i roll is prohopper i got 2 prohopper g force with #8 2 prohopper saco gold with 9s or 11s i have 3 tumbados {lolos} an 82 cuty, 79 monty and a 64ss so i could take out a set up  or let me know a price.


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

where u from homie? get at me on a pm


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 18 2006, 03:09 AM~6593403
> *YOU LOOK UP THAT PETE PAULSEN WEBSITE YET?
> *


the supremes in the pete paulson website... are they 169 per wheel or for the whole set?


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 21 2008, 06:37 PM~11659862
> *the supremes in the pete paulson website... are they 169 per wheel or for the whole set?
> *


per wheel....... :thumbsdown:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Sep 21 2008, 09:54 PM~11660574
> *per wheel....... :thumbsdown:
> *


i dont know which brand but i heard they cracked. those used to be cheap when i first started lowriding


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 21 2008, 07:56 PM~11660601
> *i dont know which brand but i heard they cracked. those used to be cheap when i first started lowriding
> *


 astro is the brand that cracked, thats what the guys around here in their 40's tell me anyways. I was told about a cheap good solid brand by an older rider around here. forgot the website name, will PM you with it when I get ahold of him though if your interested.


----------



## zuprock (Sep 23, 2008)

whats up everybody! wanted to know if anyone know where i can score a set. i live out here in hawaii and i cant seem to find any here.


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elda_@Nov 17 2006, 10:50 PM~6593182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit, that looked like my Regal!!


















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

